# Grinder headache!



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

So, been trying to read up on grinders the last few days to understand what i need.

Ideally i would like a grinder for work, as i use a crappy £20 blade one at the minute, i dont mid having a hand grinder for this purpose as i only grind about 60g per day at work, would a porlex be suitable for pour over brewing?

I will then need another two grinders? Both would need to have presets for the following use, pour over, Espresso machine (Classic), Aeropress, French Press.

One of the above would be left at home, the other would be used out of the house every sunday to start with, would moving it weekly cause issues?

I really have no experience of grinders so would welcome any tips or pointers.

Budget wise, for the two machines i would be looking at £150 to £200 each.

Thanks

Dave


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Porlex is great for pour over there is also a hausgrind raffle on here if you want to take a punt there.

As for the budget 150 - 200 each do you need espresso at work? If not then pooling that money into one would be in my opinion a better option.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Yeah, problem is i need two grinders i think, i want one that will sit at home and can be set for different brewing methods.

Then i need another that i will leave in a lock up and only bring out on Sundays.

Dont really want to move the one from home every sunday.

I only need to grind for pour over at work as thats the only method i do there.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Something like a Porlex around £30 would be ideal for brewed coffee. You won't need two grinders. Use the Porlex for brewed and invest the bulk of your budget in something like a Mignon for espresso. Look for a used one on the forum - will make your budget go further. It's also quite compact and moving it won't do it any damage so long as it's protected from being knocked or jarred.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Like others say I wouldn't want to switch between grinds all the time unless I had an EK43.

If you do decide to switch between grinds regularly on one grinder you will need to purge some beans through it every time to facilitate the change.

Invest more into a better espresso grinder, say a Mignon or second hand commercial grinder. Then get a hand grinder or two for brewed.

Hario Skerton in an open plan office makes a bit of noise, so make sure your colleagues like you first!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Something else i should have mentioned, one of the grinders will need to dose 100g a time.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

there are few filter specific grinders that will meet this requirement


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Would a Gaggia MDF be any good for me?


----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

Could be. it's not a patch on a commercial one but is a very good (often underrated) home grinder with 50mm commercial burrs.

I may be selling mine soon.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Cheers, have spotted one being sold with a baby...


----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

Saw that yeah. Be a good deal if the price is right. Check the baby has a solenoid!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

How would i check that?


----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

Model number?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Have asked for it, where do i check though once i have it?


----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

Do a google for the diagram and check. Only problem with baby is the lack of an opv that is adjustable. Apparently you can add one but they're not that cheap.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Wonder if someone can tell what kind of Mazzer this is please?

View attachment 6042


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Looks like a Super Jolly.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Cheers buddy!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

If you can check on that label it should say something on it


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Yeah cant see it when you zoom in....


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

I'd say that's a Mazzer Mini.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

It's tricky to say as it's a wide angle shot.

I'm tempted to a mini as the power cord on my SJ is on the other side and base is more scooped on the front of mine.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Just checked my Mini and it could be as my power cord is in the same place. I looked at the hopper and thought SJ straight away. Haha


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Cheers for the replies...

So if its a Mini, what kind of money is it worth?

I have no idea on state of burrs, age of machine.


----------

